# Cross Threading Wheel Nuts



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Took Motorhome to have a front Gaiter fixed that failed Mot.This involved taking wheel off.Anyway they done the job and then informed me that 3 0f the nuts on the wheel were cross threaded and he had to retap the nuts.we went on to have a "discussion"in which he said the last person to take the wheel off had cross threaded the nuts and had i took the wheel off for a puncture ? Cue my reply No the wheel had not been off since you took it off for servicing brakes last year !!! The mechanic who serviced the vehicle last year was summoned and could not remember them being cross threaded last year.Cut a long discussion short the mechanic who was working on vehicle this time said they were gonna supply a new set of wheel nuts free of charge and £30 knocked off my bill.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh dear,a bit embarrassing for the mechanic  

I wonder if it was him that cross threaded the wheel nuts in the first place at the last service.Good response from the garage though.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good result. 

It would be almost impossible for anyone putting the wheel nuts/studs on to do it cross threaded unless they were using a powerful impact wrench. Very few of us have those, they are garage equipment.

Wheel nuts/studs should always be started by hand but I can't count the number of times I have seen tyre fitters and mechanics drop the nut/stud into the socket on an impact wrench and just force them on using the machine. Doing it that way they have little or no idea whether they are on the right thread or not.

I watch when I can and if I saw that about to be done I would stop them before they got started. It's very bad practice and potentially dangerous for you.

Incidentally you can't do a safe or successful repair by re tapping a damaged nut or stud. They must be renewed, Alan.


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

I am hoping the studs are not damaged,i would expect the nuts to be softer so hopefully new nuts solve the problem.He did state that nuts were up to torque and printed so on the invoice also typed on invoice new nuts to be supplied free of charge,but i will be watching them do it.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I would think the studs will be 10.9 minimum possibly 12.9 so a high tensile steel. The nuts should be a similar material.
I would take the wheel off and examine the studs. Re-tapping the nuts is not enough.
Wheel stud failure has resulted in fatalities in the past and not only in the donor vehicle. Once one goes it can start a chain reaction. I have no knowledge of failures in Vans, only trucks ( HGV's). 
Wheels should not be re- fitted using impact wrenches to final torque and even so if the operator was sufficiently skilled he would have identified the problem early in the tightening process. Wheels cannot be accurately tightened to torque using Impact Wrenches, Nutrunners must be used and they are generally only used in production assembly.
The only Light vehicle I have encountered using Left and right hand threads on wheels was Rolls Royce and Bentley. 
I have an impact wrench and only use it to remove wheels etc.

Steve ( retired MVI Plant fastening tool supplier & specialist )


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

alecturn1 said:


> ...............i would expect the nuts to be softer so hopefully new nuts solve the problem......................


Maybe, maybe not, I would want confirmation of that. You could email Fiat and see if they can tell you anything.

Personally the least I would want to do would be to screw the new studs in myself, by hand to feel the thread in the hub. If they cant be sent fully home by hand or with very little effort using a spanner or socket then they are not a good match and since the studs are new the problem must lie in the threaded holes.

Having your wheels securely and correctly fixed to your vehicle is crucial and not something I would be prepared to take any shortcuts on, Alan.


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

We are talking about a peugot talbot express.The studs are the original studs it is new wheel nuts that are being supplied.I would expect if you run your finger round the stud if that is cross threaded you would feel a burr.if the studs are damaged i will be well pi55ed off


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Check the studs using a magnifier.
If the thread is damaged then you are at risk.
I would do this before using it again.
The garage has effectively admitted responsibility by their actions with free nuts etc.


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Cannot check studs without taking nut off i am a bit loathe to do this ,would rather wait till they take wheel off and then examine the stud.if they were last to put wheel on and next to take it off any damage is their responsibility me taking the wheel off and telling them i have examined the studs could muddy the waters so to speak


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry, should have realised stud and nut from your OP. 

My comments still apply, though it's easier to see and check damage on studs.

As a matter of interest how have they noted which three they think are in need of replacement? Alan.


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

they are gonna replace full set


----------

